# How much rice and chicken for a 10 weeks old puppy?



## lodani (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi,

I have my puppy on a rice and chicken diet because of very soft yellow stools and some diarrhea. She's also been prescribed Flagyl (Metronidazole). The diarrehea seems to be over. The vet checked for worms and parasites and she's clean.

How much rice and chicken should I feed her? I'm now give here about 1/2 cup of whattery rice with 1/4th of boiled chicken about 5 times a day. But she's always begging for more, she's always hungry. 

The thing is that she only poops a little bit every 24h and I'm afraid that if this is now constipation too much food could harm her. Is that normal?

Also, should I supplement that diet with more proteing like egg, egg shell for the calcium or yogurt? I'm worried that rice and chicken alone coud create some kind of vitamin deficit.

thanks

a too worried newbie,


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I would think that the vet suggested to use this diet temporary to help with diarrhea? Probably then you’ll have to gradually switch to some quality diet.
In the meantime I would try feeding her a little bit of canned pumpkin that also helps with digestive issues. Some plain natural yogurt and eggs should be good too.


----------



## lodani (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for the tips Lexie's mom, 

Yes, the vet suggested this diet (well, I started a day or so before because I readed it here). Yes, my plan is to switch to good puppy kibble again in a couple of days increasing the quantity progressively over the course of a week.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

If the diarrhea is over, I'd start immediately transitioning some quality puppy kibble in until you get her fully on the kibble (or raw, canned, or whatever puppy-appropriate prepared food you've decided on). The bland chicken/rice diet is very helpful with diarrhea, but I view it as a short-term dietary option because it won't be balanced and have everything your puppy needs for health and proper growth.

Plain pumpkin is good, too, for helping with both diarrhea and constipation. And it's fine to give a little bit every day. My dogs always considered that their treat for finishing their meal -- a small scoop of cold canned pumpkin.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have done this many times. Once the poop turns normal, add 1/8 cup of soaked kibble (to make it study and easier to suggest) to the chicken and rice meal. You can make broth from chicken bones but never feed cooked bones! 5 meals day is good. If it goes well for a day, gradually add more kibble and less rice and less pumpkin.
Good luck with your puppy


----------



## lodani (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies, I really appreciate it.

Well, she just pooped and it looked much better. I'll start going back to kibble tomorrow and see how she evolves.

what are a great community, thank you very much for your tips.


----------



## lodani (Sep 17, 2020)

Update: she is fine now and today we are finally back on 100% kibble. Hungry as ever, perfect stools. Thank you all for your tips!


----------

